# I need electrician advice



## TruTHC (Feb 7, 2007)

im new to MP and new to growing, please correct me if i break any rules. My growbox will have a 400hps/mh light and two 8'' inline duct fan at 500cfm, and its gonna be in the attic. my box is 2'Lx2'Wx4'H. anyway the only power outlet i have in the attic is the one my A/C is on, and its not too far from where my box gonna be, i was wondering if it's safe to use a heave duty extention cord, plug it in that outlet then use a surge protector (http://www.powersentry.com/products/100373.php) to run a  400watt hps/mh from HTGsupply.com and i have two 8in inline duct fan from (http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS...o.0&  MID=9876). will this overload my outlet? will the surge protector circuit flip if its too much power or will i get some fire? please help me out.can someone tell me a safe way of doing this, or how to add another outlet in the attic  that will b safe to run the item listed above. any response will b much appreciated.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2007)

what caind of outlet do you have  15A is the regular one but i doubt it if you runing you AC on it   usualy AC and Water heater are suposely be use with 20Amps if you got 20 Amp jack you are more than OK   but it will work with 15Amp in worst scenarion your breaker willl pop out 


let me know what jack do you have
????


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you so much for ur reply brouli, i will check for my amp and jack asa i get home.I love MP!! i just post the question and got reply in less than 5 min, o yea i like your smoke story btw.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> im new to MP and new to growing, please correct me if i break any rules. My growbox will have a 400hps/mh light and two 8'' inline duct fan at 500cfm, and its gonna be in the attic. my box is 2'Lx2'Wx4'H. anyway the only power outlet i have in the attic is the one my A/C is on, and its not too far from where my box gonna be, i was wondering if it's safe to use a heave duty extention cord, plug it in that outlet then use a surge protector (http://www.powersentry.com/products/100373.php) to run a 400watt hps/mh from HTGsupply.com and i have two 8in inline duct fan from (http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS...o.0& MID=9876). will this overload my outlet? will the surge protector circuit flip if its too much power or will i get some fire? please help me out.can someone tell me a safe way of doing this, or how to add another outlet in the attic that will b safe to run the item listed above. any response will b much appreciated.


 
Well, I'm not an electrician...but there are a few here, I know Kade and Stoney Bud have extensive knowledge in this area...perhaps pm one of them before you do anything you are not absolutely sure is safe.  I'm pretty sure your 400 and fan will not go over 5 or 6 amps, so just need the size of your ac unit I think...


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2007)

there you go   the best anwser you can get  hahaha
i was workin as electrician  for a while but hay  what do i know  

he is right  but AC pump  sheit lot of power  thats why  you should use 20 amp power outlet   just to be on a safe side


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2007)

check this out maybe you see yours

http://epb.lbl.gov/xfig/libraries/Electrical/


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm no electrician but it sounds safe to me. A 1000 watt light pulls around 9 amps so like EM said your light shouldn't pull more than 5 or 6(i'd say around 4). I have an extension cord with a surge protector running from it. I have a 100 and 70 watt hps and 175 watt mh, squirrel cage and ocillating fan and a couple cfls plugged into it. There is no heat and my breaker hasn't flipped. Good luck!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> there you go the best anwser you can get hahaha
> i was workin as electrician for a while but hay what do i know
> 
> he is right but AC pump sheit lot of power thats why you should use 20 amp power outlet  just to be on a safe side


 
Sorry Brouli, no offense intended...I just feel when it comes to safety, get as much info as possible. I cannot really offer much more to this thread...but that advice, and I know there are several here more than qualified and willing to help.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 7, 2007)

man is ok is sometimes i write stuff not like im thinkin and it look different  im not american im here few years  so sorry if i offend you in any how's  that not what i mean.       

i take everything as joke so sorry


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 8, 2007)

hey everyone, thank yall so much for all the help. i finally got some pic hope this help, the blurry pic say 40A and it look like 2 40a. is that called 2poll?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

ok  you are more thank ok bro


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 8, 2007)

so is this jack safe for me to run 400watt hps/mh lamp and two 500cfm duct fan?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

yass actualy you can run 6 fans and 400watt hps   and you still  in your  range


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you thank you brouli. i will feel so much safer now. i can start my grow soon. i am still putting my box together. i will start a tread when my box is ready . thanks again


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

let me know when  you strat  and post some pics send me a PM    you welcome bro thats why we got this society


----------

